
Email copy from great companies - ghosh
http://www.goodemailcopy.com/
======
meowface
I don't think this is good copy at all... (And definitely not just due to the
bad jokes.)

    
    
        Yo, you signed up for Rabbut
        Ashley,
    
        Do you know who’s awesome? You are.
    
        Do you know why? Because your blogs are about to get more action than you got
        on your honeymoon. Thats right, more email collections and more personalized
        updates than ever before (what did you think I meant?)
    
        Before you pull your head out of the gutter,
        answer me one thing. Why did you sign up for Rabbut?
    
        I ask because:
        1.) I want to build the best tool that you can possibly get
        2.) I can’t read your mind
        3.) Who doesn’t want more action? (Still talking about your blog!)
    
        And lets be honest, no one wants to spend all night long figuring out
        how to setup your emails, so take this, it’s a quick start guide:
        https://rabbut.com/a-hand-held-guide-to-start-on-rabbut/
    
        If that doesn’t work, hurry up and email me so I can help you
        solve your problems. That way you’ll have more time for your
        personal life. (This time I don't mean your blog.)

~~~
Mandatum
I understand what they're trying to do, but it's still kind of awkward. I tend
to avoid references to intercourse in my business emails, and it seems a
little bit crass to do so in blogs-as-emails-as-a-service software, as well as
in-parentheses jokes (they just seem forced unless it's satire).

Having a look at their website it's a pretty small shop, so can't expect them
to have a dedicated marketing team to write copy.

~~~
meowface
There are also at least 5 grammar mistakes in it.

------
thinkingkong
These are great examples but other than the authors personal preferences its
not clear what makes these examples effective.

It would be good to understand the underlying philosophy and style of
communication for each example, so you can piece together what would work best
for your project and brand. Not all of them are the same.

~~~
mterwill
MailChimp's voice & tone guide at voiceandtone.com does a nice job of
explaining the 'why'.

~~~
defenestration
Thanks for the tip. I can recommend this guide after reading it. It does a
nice job of defining the right tone of voice in success messages, account
creation, press releases, legal content and failure messages. It starts with
the user feelings and shows an appropriate response.

Edit, added direct link: [http://voiceandtone.com/](http://voiceandtone.com/)

------
onion2k
No doubt these are good copy, but _why_ are they good? What can I learn from,
say, an email from Trello announcing they're at 10m users that applies to my
startup with 100 users besides "write good copy"?

~~~
petercooper
It's often hard to put that sort of thing into words.

Mimicking things that provoke a good gut reaction or are proven to have been
successful is a huge part of the startup game. I think samples like this
provide some good 'compost' for developing taste, provoking some gut
reactions, and inspiring your own takes on the ideas (a bit like Dribbbbbble
et al do for designers) - more than direct advice like 'avoid adjectives' or
'always try to use the active voice' might.

------
AliAdams
Anyone else a little fed up with the "Hey, I'm the CEO of the company emailing
you! This message is TOTALLY not automated." style of onboarding emails?

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe because we all know it? I recently had a co-worker talk to me about some
email she got from a service. To me it was an obviously automated email but
she (I guess) did not share the same thoughts.

I also /know/ it was automated because I got the exact same one.

------
nodesocket
Great resource. Writing onboarding/transaction e-mail copy is tedious yet
important.

Also checkout Mailgun's blog post for fully responsive css/html e-mail
templates:

[http://blog.mailgun.com/transactional-html-email-
templates/](http://blog.mailgun.com/transactional-html-email-templates/)

------
rememberlenny
Very cool.

Relevant is a project I have to index all email newsletters:

[http://emailnewsletterstand.com](http://emailnewsletterstand.com)

------
dataker
That's so cool. Are there any ideas for sales/pitch emails?

That's probably harder to find, but it'd be really helpful.

------
Implicated
When I saw this title the first thing I thought was "Buffer has to be all over
this"...

But they're not included at all, am I the only one who was pleasantly
impressed with Buffer's communications?

------
fudged71
Good MVP, just scrape your inbox and curate the best.

I'd love to see more examples.

------
iamleppert
Before they got too annoying, I thought whoever that was writing the AppSumo
deal emails was really good.

------
giancarlostoro
One thing I would do is add in sharable links to some of the content? I wanted
to refer to some of it to someone else but I don't see a way of doing it? All
I see is the main domain's URL consistently, no share button AFAIA (As Far As
I'm Aware).

------
dilemma
The best copy I've ever seen is from a second hand bookseller:
[http://instagram.com/idea.ltd](http://instagram.com/idea.ltd)

------
atrust
I'd love to see an option to see the original design of all the mails.

------
phmagic
I would have never heard of frontapp.com if not for this page. Front looks
great!

------
amga_
\- "Send the emails you want added to this directory to goodcopy@frontapp.com"

I don't like this... it would better if I could send a PR to some git repo.

~~~
samsolomon
While this would be a great option for engineers, I'm certain forwarding an
email is much easier for the vast majority of people.

